# Look at this poor boy I found!



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That would be so neat if your friend decides to adopt Hank!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a love he is - what a Golden!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I would take him in a heartbeat, if I could, I just called her and she is not home. 
Wonder how much the vet bill is there talking about


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Sigh...I really hope your friend will take him. My heart is aching seeing the pictures of him and I definitely don't need another dog, haha.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*cLAUDIA*

Claudia

Hank is just precious!!!
Oh, I hope your friend adopts him!
How much is his vet bill?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> Sigh...I really hope your friend will take him. My heart is aching seeing the pictures of him and I definitely don't need another dog, haha.


 
I just called and he's been adopted, guess he was on there site for a while. She did say to check back often they get Golden's all the time.

At least he has a new home, hopefully a good one.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claudia*

I noticed there is A Golden/Mix girl there
and four siblings that look like they could be Flat Coated Rets.
Moe and Curly and two girls.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I noticed there is A Golden/Mix girl there
> and four siblings that look like they could be Flat Coated Rets.
> Moe and Curly and two girls.


 
I seen them too, just waiting for her to call. I can tell her about all these babies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tell your friend to check*

Don't forget to tell your friend to check all the places people posted in Help my Friend find a Golden topic:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=51172


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claudia*

:wave:Claudia:

Has your friend found her knight in shining armor yet??


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> :wave:Claudia:
> 
> Has your friend found her knight in shining armor yet??


She has not even called me:no:, maybe she found one and is gonna surprise me


----------

